# Stripping African Cichlids



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is a step by step video of how I strip female African cichlids. We all have our methods and these are some of mine. I hope this helps out those who have questions about the process. Enjoy


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice video with lots of good info. 

My only recommendation is to get a proper egg tumbler. Those home made 1 inch tube models are too small. 
--
Paul


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Y2KGT said:


> Very nice video with lots of good info.
> 
> My only recommendation is to get a proper egg tumbler. Those home made 1 inch tube models are too small.
> --
> Paul


Thank you, I have a couple of the larger tumblers and am not happy with them. If you're getting spawns larger then 30 eggs then yes, you'll probably will need something larger but you can always split the spawns up like I do with these tumblers. I also like these little ones because they are so easy to clean


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

I enjoyed your video. Lots of great information. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

greg said:


> I enjoyed your video. Lots of great information. Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


Thanks Mate...appreciate the feedback


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

Great video...well explained!

YouTube Channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/cinsal69

Instagram: @cindyscichlids


----------

